
Mark Zuckerberg’s notes from today’s hearing - djacobs
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/zuckerberg-hearing-notes-photo-congress/
======
komavya
Duplicate:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16807474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16807474)

